# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Nâng Cấp >  Bán Linh kiện laptop các loại giá rẽ (keyboard, adapter..)

## Văn Chiến

bàn phím laptop các loại mới 100% 
bảo hành 4 tháng 1 đổi 1
---==--
quý khách mua sỉ liên hệ trực sẽ có giá tốt giá chỉ từ 250n tuỳ số lượng

keyboard acer
1. acer 290 - dùng cho các dòng máy : ( giá : 310.000đ )
acer tm 290, 290e, 2350, 4050, 3950 seires, aspire 2010

2. acer 2200- dùng cho các dòng máy : ( giá : 310.000đ )
travelmate 2200, 2400, 2450, 4150, 4650 series

3. acer 2300 dùng cho các dòng máy : ( giá : 315.000đ )
tm 2300, 2410, 2420, 2430, 2440, 2490, 3240 3260 3270 3280 3290, 4000, 4100, 4210, 4220, 4260, 4400, 4500, 4600, 4670

6. acer 3100 dùng cho các dòng : ( giá : 315.000đ )
acer aspire 3100 series,3650,3690,5100 ,5110,5610,5630,5650,5680,5500

7. acer 3680 dùng cho các dòng : ( giá : 315.000đ )
acer aspire 1400,1640 ,1680 ,1690 ,3000 ,3500 ,3600 ,5000, 5040 ,5050 ,5500 ,5570 ,5580,5590,zl6

8. acer 4420 dùng cho các dòng : ( giá : 330.000đ )
acer extensa 4220 4230 4420 series 5710

9. acer 4520 black dùng cho các dòng : ( giá : 310.000đ ) white
acer travelmate 4320 4330 4520 4530 4720 4730 4730g 5220 5310 5310g 5320 5320g 5520 5520g 5710 5710g 5720 5720g ,acer extensa 4120 4220 4230 4420 4620 4620z 5120 5210 5220 5420 5430 5610 5620 5620g

10. acer 4535 dùng cho các dòng : ( giá : hết .000đ )
acer aspire 4535 4535g 4735 5920 4935 4937 4736 4736g 4736z 4736zg series

11. acer 4710 black + white dùng cho các dòng ( giá : 310.000đ )
acer aspire 4710 4310 4520 4220 4920 5310 5315 5320 5320g 5315 5520 5710 5710g 5710z 5710zg 5720 4720 5920 

12. acer 4736z dùng cho các dòng: ( giá : 310.000đ )
acer aspire 4736z 4535 4535g 4735 5920 4935 4937 4736 4736g 4736zg series

14. acer 5500 dùng cho các dòng: ( giá :315.000đ )
acer aspire 3100 series,3650,3690,5100 ,5110,5610,5630,5650,5680,5500

15.acer 5710 dùng cho các dòng máy : ( giá : 310.000đ )
acer travelmate 4320 4330 4520 4530 4720 4730 4730g 5220 5310 5310g 5320 5320g 5520 5520g 5710 5710g 5720 5720g ,acer extensa 4120 4220 4230 4420 4620 4620z 5120 5210 5220 5420 5430 5610 5620 5620g

16. acer 5810 dùng cho các dòng máy : ( giá : 310.000đ )
acer aspire 5810 5810t 5536 5536g 5738 5738g series

17. acer 5930 dùng cho các dòng máy : ( giá : 310.000đ )
acer aspire 5930 6920 6935 5530 4730zg 4430 4930 5730

18. acer 6292 màu trắng dùng cho các dòng máy : ( giá : 350.000đ )
acer travelmate 6231 6291 6292 6293 6252 series laptop

18a. acer 6292 màu đen dùng cho các dòng máy : ( giá : 450.000đ )
acer travelmate 6231 6291 6292 6293 6252 series laptop

19. acer aspire one 751h za5 11.6" : giá : 310.000đ

20. acer aspire one zg5 8.9" 10.1" - giá : 310.000đ

21 . acer aspire one 532 532h : giá : 310.000đ
-----------------------------------------------------------------
keyboard asus

0. asus eeepc 1101 ha: giá : 335.000đ

1. asus eeepc 10.1'' dùng cho dòng máy : ( giá : 310.000đ )
asus eee pc black/ white: asus eee pc 1000, 1000h series

2. asus eeepc 8.9'' dùng cho các dòng máy : ( giá : 310.000đ )
asus eee pc black/ white: asus eee pc 8.9'' 

3. asus f8 asus w3 w3j a8 a8j f8 w3000 z99 ( giá : 315.000đ )

4. asus eeepc 1005ha 1008ha mini - giá : 330.000đ

5. asus eeepc 900ha 900 ha black/white giá : 310.000đ 

6. asus a3 a3g a3n a6 a6j a6r a9 a3000 a6000 z81 z9 z91 z92j : giá : 285.000đ 

7. asus a3v a4 a7 giá : 325.000đ 

8. w5 z35 z35f z53 : giá : 325.000đ 

9. asus m70 m50 x71 : giá : 315.000đ 

10. asus z94 a9t x50 x51 : giá : 315.000đ 

11. f80s, f80l, f8s, f8p f80c : giá : 315.000đ 

12. asus f3j f3ja f3jc f3jm f3jp f3jr f3jv f3f : giá : 310.000đ 

13.asus z96 s96j z96f z84fm z96j z84jp z96js : giá : 310.000đ 

14. asus u5a u5f : giá : 275.000đ 

15. models asus k40 k40ab k40an k40e k40ij k40in x8aijseries giá : 320.000đ 
------------------------------------------------------------------
keyboard emachine
1. acer emachine d725 d525 : giá : 330.000đ

keyboard dell

1.dell xps 1210 ( giá : 315.000đ )
2. dell 1300 - dùng cho các dòng máy : ( giá : 310.000đ )
keyboard dell inspiron 1300 b130 b120 120l td459 0td459

3. dell 1310 - dùng cho các dòng sau : ( giá : 310.000đ )
dell vostro 1510 1310 2510

4. dell 1330 black + white - dùng cho các dòng máy : ( giá : 315.000đ )
dell inspiron 1420 (pp26l), 1400, 1500, 1520, 1521, 1525, 1526; xps m1330, m1530,(pp28l); vostro 1000 (late model) 1400 1500. black, 1440

5. dell latitude d620 d630 d631 d820 d830 m65 : giá : 310.000đ 

6. dell 1440 : dell 14 14z 1440 1450 1457 1445 1320 giá 315.000đ

7. dell 1535 dùng cho dell studio 1535 1536 ( giá : 310.000đ )

8. dell 1555 dùng cho : dell studio 1555 1557 1435 ( giá : 310.000đ )

9. dell 2200 dùng cho : dell inspiron 1200,2000,2100,2200,dell latitude 110l ( giá : 310.000đ )

10. dell d520 dùng cho : dell latitude d520, d530 series ( giá : 360.000đ )

11. dell 6000 dùng cho các dòng sau : ( giá : 330.000đ )
dell inspiron 6000, 9200, 9300, 6000d, latitude d510, spx m170

12. dell 600m dùng cho cac dòng sau: ( giá : 320.000đ )
dell latitude d800, d500, d505, d600, inspiron 8500, 8600, 500m, 510m, 600m, precision m60

13. dell 630m dùng cho các dòng sau : ( giá : 310.000đ )
dell inspiron 630m series, 640m series, 6400 series, 9400 series, e1405 series, e1505 series,e1501 series e1705 series, dell xps m140 series, dell xps m1710 series, dell precision m90, dell latitude 131l dell xps m1710 nc929 version 

14. dell 700m dùng cho : dell inspiron 700m,710m ( giá : 310.000đ )

15. dell e6400 dùng cho các dòng sau: ( giá : 320.000đ )
dell latitude e5400, e5500, e6400, e6500,dell precision m2400, m4400 notebook

16. dell e6400 backlit dùng cho các dòng sau: ( giá : 410.000đ )
dell latitude e5400, e5500, e6400, e6500,dell precision m2400, m4400 notebook .

16a.dell vostro a840 a860 1014 1018 inspiron 1410 laptop : giá : hết hàng

17.dell mini 1210 dùng cho dell inspiron 1210 series laptop ( giá : 310.000đ )

18. dell mini 10 inspiron 1010 : giá : 310.000đ 
-----------------------------------------------------------------
keyboard hp compaq

0. hp 2100 dùng cho các dòng máy : ( giá : 310.000đ )
compaq presario 2100, 2500 series, hp pavilion ze4*** , ze5*** series, hp compaq business notebook nx9000 , nx9005 , nx9008 , nx9010

1. hp probook 4410s 4411s : giá : 310.000đ 

1a. hp probook 4510 4510s 4710s 4750s : giá : 310.000đ 

2. hp 500 dùng cho : hp compaq 500,510,520 530 ( giá : 310.000đ ) 

3. hp 6530s 6530 6530s 6535s 6730s 6735s series : giá : 310.000đ 

4. hp 6510b dùng cho : hp 6510b, 6515b ( giá : 310.000đ )

5. hp 6730b dùng cho : hp 6730b ( giá : 315.000đ )

6. hp 6520s dùng cho : hp 6520s 6720s 540 550 keyboard ( giá : 310.000đ )

7. hp b1200 dùng cho : hp 2210b/b1200 laptop keyboard ( giá : 310.000đ )

8. hp c700 dùng cho :compaq presario c700, c729, c730 ( giá : 320.000đ)

9. hp cq45 dùng cho : compaq presario cq40, cq45 series ( giá : 315.000đ) 

10. hp cq50 dùng cho: hp g50 compaq presario cq50 series ( giá : 310.000đ )

11. hp cq60 dùng cho: hp g60 compaq cq60 ( giá : 325.000đ ) 

12. hp cq61 dùng cho : compaq presario cq61, g61 series( giá : 315.000đ )

12a.compaq presario cq62, g62 series giá : 330.000đ

13. hp cq70 dùng cho : compaq presario g70, cq70 series ( giá : 330.000đ )

13a.hp compaq pavilion g71 presario cq71 : giá : 330.000đ

14. hp dv1000 dùng cho các dòng : ( giá : 395.000đ )
hp pavilion ze2000 dv1000 dv5000 dv5200 , dv1100 , dv1200 , dv1300 , dv1400 , dv1500 , dv1600 , dv1700 dv5100 ze2000 ze2100 ze2200

15. hp dv2000 dùng cho các dòng: ( giá : 310.000đ )
pavllion dv2000, dv2100, dv2200, dv2300, dv2400, dv2500, dv2600, compaq v3000

15a.hp pavilion dv3000 màu bạc : giá : 320.000đ

15b.hp pavilion dv2 dv2-1000 : giá : 310.000đ 

15c. hp pavilion dm3 dm3-1000 series keyboard us : giá : 330.000đ

16. hp dv3 dùng cho các dòng : hp dv3,dv3-1000 series keyboard,( giá :310.000đ )

17. hp dv4 ( màu đen, màu bạc) dùng cho các dòng : ( giá : 310.000đ )
pavllion dv4, dv4-1000 series 

18. hp dv5 ( màu đen , màu bạc) dùng cho các dòng :hp dv5, dv5-1000 series (giá : 310.000đ )

18a. hp pavilion dv4000 dv 4100 dv4200 dv4300 : giá : 330.000đ

19. hp dv5000 dùng cho các dòng : ( giá : 320.000đ )
hp pavilion ze2000 dv1000 dv5000 dv5200 , dv1100 , dv1200 , dv1300 , dv1400 , dv1500 , dv1600 , dv1700 dv5100 ze2000 ze2100 ze2200

19a. hp pavilion dv6 dv6t dv6-1000 series giá : 320.000đ

20. hp dv6000 dùng cho các dòng: ( giá : 315.000đ)
hp compaq pavilion dv6000 :hp pavilion dv6100, dv6200 notebook pc

21. hp dv7 dùng cho :hp dv7, dv 7-1000 dv7-1200 7t 7z ( giá : 325.000đ )

22. hp dv8 dùng cho : hp dv8( giá : hết )

23. hp dv9000 dùng cho : hp dv9000 ( giá : 325.000đ )

24. hp m2000 ( màu trắng , màu đen ) - dùng cho các dòng : ( giá : 310.000đ )
hp compaq presario nx9100 nx9105 c300 c500, m2000 , v2000, v2100, v2200, v2300, v2400, v2600 , v5000 , r4000, r3000 r3100, r3200, r3300, r3400 pavilion zv5000, zx5000, zv6000 pavilion zv5100, zv5200, zv5300, zv5400 seriesseries

25. hp n620c dùng cho các dòng : ( giá : 310.000đ )
hp/compaq evo n600, n600c, n610, n610c, n620c series laptop

26. hp nc4200 dùng cho các dòng : ( giá : hết )
hp/compaq business note nc4200 nc4400,tablet tc4200 series

27. hp nc6000 dùng cho : hp compaq nc6000 series ( giá : hết )

27a.hp hdx x16 x16t hdx16 giá : 320.000đ

28. hp nc6110 dùng cho các dòng máy : ( giá : 315.000đ )
nx6120 nc6110 nc6120 nc6130 nc6320 nx6310 nx6315 nx6320 nx6325 nx6330

29. hp nc6400 dùng cho : hp nc6400 ( giá : 335.000đ )

30. hp tx1000 dùng cho : ( giá : 310.000đ )
tx1000 tx1100 tx1200 tx1400 series ,hp touchsmart tx2 series

31. hp v6000 dùng cho các dòng : ( giá : 310.000đ )
hp compaq presario f500 f700,v6000 v6100 v6200 v6300 v6400 v6500 v6600 v6700 v6800 series

32. hp mini 110 : hp compaq mini 110 210 serie giá : 310.000đ

33. hp mini 1000 1100 504611-001 - giá : 310.000đ

34. mini note hp 2133 2140 - giá : 310.000đ
----------------------------------------------------------------
keyboard ibm lennovo

1. lenovo 3000 dùng cho các dòng sau : ( giá : 310.000đ )
lenovo 3000 g400 g430 y430 g450 g230 g530 n220 n440 c466 c461 c460 c462 y410 y510 y520 y530 c100 c200 n100 n200 v100 f41 f31 n200 n440 y510 y520 series laptop

2. lenovo c466 dùng cho các dòng sau : ( giá : 310.000đ)
lenovo 3000 g400 g430 y430 g450 g230 g530 n220 n440 c466 c461 c460 c462 y410 y510 y520 y530 c100 c200 n100 n200 v100 f41 f31 n200 n440 y510 y520 series laptop

3. lenovo s10 ( màu trắng , màu đen) dùng cho : lenovo s9 s10 keyboard ( giá : 310.000 đ )

4. lenovo y45 dùng cho các dòng sau : ( giá 310.000đ )
lenovo ideapad y450 y550 y550a 550p y450a y450aw series laptop

5. lenovo ideapad b450 part no.: 9z.n8182.x0r nsk-u1x0r giá : 330.000đ

6. ibm thinkpad r60 r61 r61p t60 t61 keyboard ( tiếng anh ) r60, r60e, r60i, r61, r61e, r61i z60, z60m, z60t, z61, z61m, z61 r400, r500 t400, t500 w500, w700ds giá : 770.000đ
---------------------------------------------------------------------
keyboard sony

1. sony vaio vgn-sr series - giá 350.000đ

2. sony vaio vgn-fwseries - ( màu trắng - màu đen ) giá : 350.000đ

3. sony vaio vgn-nw series - ( màu trắng - màu đen ) giá : 350.000đ

4. sony vgn cw series ( màu trắng - màu đen ) - giá : 350.000đ

5. sony vaio vgn-c series ( màu trắng - màu đen ) - giá : 830.000đ 
------------------------------------------------------------------------
keyboard toshiba

1. toshiba a10 dùng cho các dòng sau : ( giá : 290.000đ )
toshiba satellite m115 a100 a105 a130 a135 a10 a15 a20 a25 a30 a35 a40 a45 a50 a55 a60 a65 a70 a75 a80 a85 a100 a105 1400 1900 2400 2430 2435 m30 m30x m35 m35x m40x m40 m45 m50 m55 p10 p20 p25 p30 p35 s205 s1130 qosmio e10, e15, f15, g10, g15 tecra a1, a2, a3, a4, a5, m1, m2, m3, m4, s2, s3 a135 m100 m115 a10 m10 m15 m1

2. toshiba a200, a300 ,m200 ( màu trắng , màu đen) dùng cho các dòng máy sau: ( giá : 310.000đ )
toshiba satellite a300 a200, a205, a210, a215 m200 , a300d, a305, a305d l300, l305, l305d, m300 qosmio f40, f45 series laptop

3. toshiba l10,l100 dùng cho các dòng máy sau: ( giá : 315.000đ )
toshiba satellite l10 l20 l25 l30 l35 l100 tecra l2

4. toshiba l40 dùng cho các dòng : toshiba l40 l45 series ( giá : 310.000đ )

5. toshiba m20 dùng cho các dòng máy : ( giá : hết đ )
toshiba satellite m20 tecra te2000, te2100, te2300, s1 satellite pro 6000, 6100 

6. toshiba m800 white dùng cho các dòng : toshiba satellite u400 u405 a600 portege m800 series ( giá : 315.000đ )

7. toshiba p300 dùng cho các dòng máy: ( giá : 310.000đ )
toshiba satellite p200 p205 p300 p305 p305d p300, p305, p305d, l350, l355 l350 l355d toshiba qosimio g50, qosimio x300, qosimio x305 p505 p500 l505 l505d l550 l555 l555d a500 a505 a505d 

8. toshiba u300 dùng cho : toshiba satellite u300 u305 ( giá : 320.000đ ) 
-------------------------------------------------------------------
adapter các loại mới 100% bảo hành 6 tháng

1. adapter dell 
- adapter 19.5v - 4.62a tốt - giá : 250n
- adapter mini 19v - 1.58a - giá : 230n
2. adapter ibm - lenovo
- ibm 56w 16v 3.36a . hàng xịn, mới 100% giá : 230n
- ibm 72w 16v 4.5a . hàng xịn, mới 100% - giá : 230n
- ibm 65w 19v 4.2a . hàng xịn, mới 100% - giá : 230n
- lenovo 65w 20v 4.5a . hàng xịn, mới 100% loại tốt - giá 240n
3. adapter sony
- adapter sony(pcga-ac16v6) 64w 16v 4a . hàng xịn, mới 100% loại xịn- giá : 240n
- sony (pcga-ac19v10) 92w 19.5v 4.7a . hàng xịn, mới 100% loại xịn - giá : 240n
4. adapter toshiba
- toshiba ??w 15v 5a . hàng xịn, mới 100% - giá : 240n
- toshiba 65w 19v 3.42a . hàng xịn, mới 100%- giá : 240n
- toshiba 65w 18.5v 3.5a. hàng xịn, mới 100%- giá : 240n
- toshiba ?w 20v 3.25a. hàng xịn, mới 100% loại xịn- giá : 250n
- toshiba 65w 19v 4.74a. hàng xịn, mới 100%- giá : 250n
5. adapter hp - compaq
- hp/compaq 65w 18.5v 3.5a ( đầu thường). hàng mới 100% loại xịn giá : 240n
- hp/compaq 65w 18.5v 3.5a ( đầu kim). hàng mới 100% loại xịn - giá : 250n
- hp/compaq ?w 19v 4.74a . hàng mới 100% loại xịn - giá : 240n
- hp/compaq 90w 18.5v 4.9a. hàng xịn, mới 100% - giá : 240n
6. adapter acer
- acer 65w 19v 3.42a. hàng xịn, mới 100% - giá : 250n
- acer/ liteon 19v 4.7a. hàng xịn, mới 100%- giá : 250n
7. adapter asus
- asus 34w 9.5v 2.35a. hàng xịn, mới 100% giá : 240n
- asus 44w 12v 3a. hàng xịn, mới 100% loại xịn- giá : 240n
- asus mini 15w 9.5v 1.58a. hàng xịn, mới 100% - giá : 230n
8. adapter apple
- apple（g4series) 45w 24v 1.875a. hàng xịn, mới 100%- 
- apple（g5series) 64w 24.5v 2.65a. hàng xịn, mới 100% - giá : 17usd
- apple 18.5v 4.6a. hàng xịn, mới 100% - giá : 26usd
- apple 65w 16.5v 3.65a. hàng xịn, mới 100% - giá : 25 usd
---------------------------------------------------------------
adapter zin theo máy hàng cũ bh 1 tháng
1. adapter dell , toshiba , acer ,fujitsu , ibm : 19v - 3.16a- 4.22a giá : 240n

2. adapter dell 19.5v - 4.62a đầu kim - giá : 350n
3. adapter dell mini 19v -2.64a đầu kim - giá 240n
4. adapter toshiba 15v - 4a- 5a - giá 190n- 250n
5. adapter sony , fujitsu : 16v - 3.16a- 3.37a đầu kim giá : 240n
6. adapter dell 20v - 4.5a đầu ngũ giác - giá : 240n
7. adapter sony 19.5v - 3.5a đầu kim - giá 240n
8. adapter 19v 15v từ 6a- 7.5a giá : 450n- 650n
*** còn nhiều loại adapter khác xin liên hệ trực tiếp***
cung cấp túi xách laptop giá lẻ 120n/ túi chất lượng tốt 

còn một số adapter khác hàng zin theo máy

lh: 163a nguyễn thái sơn, f7 q.gò vấp
liên hệ trực tiếp để có giá tốt nhất nha!!!!!

email: [email protected] or [email protected]
dt: (08)39941210 fax 0839941210
hotline 0934145715 or 0912340454 gặp lê công
0937866313 gặp dương:sogood::sure:[img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------

